# Looking for a Tuner / Expert with adjusting LC2i in Houston?



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone in Houston who is an expert with tuning / adjusting an AudioControl Lc2i?

I have a Lexus IS F w/Mark Levinson System - Added a Illusion Audio C12 Sub, powered by a Mosconi AS200.2, from an Lc2i, and tapped wire out of the sub channel from the factory amp.

Need help properly adjusting and tuning it all together please!


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Not sure what area of town you're in, but Rick Paul is down at Car Toys at Baybrook and he has gotten nothing but rave reviews here.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Gomer Pilot said:


> Not sure what area of town you're in, but Rick Paul is down at Car Toys at Baybrook and he has gotten nothing but rave reviews here.


Yeah, I know of him. He is always busy and pretty far from me as well.


----------



## bigAAA (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone know how far in advance you need to holla at Rick to get work done? Does he have an email or have to call the store?


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

bigAAA said:


> Anyone know how far in advance you need to holla at Rick to get work done? Does he have an email or have to call the store?



A couple of weeks to months


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

still looking...


----------



## AVICJR (Dec 24, 2007)

bigAAA said:


> Anyone know how far in advance you need to holla at Rick to get work done? Does he have an email or have to call the store?


 
He just finished my car on Tuesday. He's a very busy guy, get with him now. Definitely worth the wait!


----------

